# I Hate my Wii Fit Grrr



## Klocky (Feb 28, 2011)

I was leaping up and down celebrating last week cos I'd finally made it from obese to overweight (who'd have thought that would be cause for celebration lol) but the ruddy thing has moved the goalposts an despite losing another 1lb this week has put me back into obese  gotta lose another 2lbs now to make me overweight


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2011)

Karen you have done it before you will again hun, think positive.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2011)

I seem to have gone up in weight and wii fit age since I got mine last week! But I also seem to be struggling to guestimate what my clothing weighs each time- confusing! Every time I log in it tells me Im obese and pulls that face its quite pittyfull!


----------



## tigger's friend (Mar 2, 2011)

hi Klocky.

sorry that happened on your wii fit.  think id be ready to throw i out the silly thing out of the window if that was me!!!!  you keep going and try not to listen to what it says, even tho i know its hard.  you can get back to the bit you want to, and its only a machine.  and if you dont believe youll get there I'll be here sending caring thoughts and knowing that you will.

tigger's friend


----------



## ypauly (Mar 2, 2011)

Just tell it you are 8' 6" lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know I know I need to grow up.


----------



## Klocky (Mar 2, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Just tell it you are 8' 6" lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, no, never grow up is my motto!  I've told it I'm 8 foot 1 and it still says I'm obese


----------



## catbec1210 (Mar 2, 2011)

i must admit i get confuseed on the how heavy is your clothing. debating wether to weigh all my clothing first lol


----------



## Klocky (Mar 2, 2011)

catbec1210 said:


> i must admit i get confuseed on the how heavy is your clothing. debating wether to weigh all my clothing first lol



I weigh myself nekkid so I dont have that worry lol


----------



## catbec1210 (Mar 2, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I weigh myself nekkid so I dont have that worry lol



now thats a plan dont think neighboyurs wood like to c me naked tho first thing in the morning lol


----------



## Klocky (Mar 2, 2011)

catbec1210 said:


> now thats a plan dont think neighboyurs wood like to c me naked tho first thing in the morning lol



Keep the curtains shut you nanna


----------



## MargB (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you recommend Wii Fit?


----------



## Klocky (Mar 3, 2011)

MargB said:


> Would you recommend Wii Fit?



I would Marge, especially if you've not exercised for some time since you can go at your own pace, it also weighs you and keeps track of it.  I like it especially as I'm not a "group" person so hate exercise glasses.  My other half likes the yogo bit but I prefer the aerobic stuff.  Also, you look so ridiculous when you're hoola hooping tha you cant help but get the giggles, which is always a good thing.

It does have an annoying little "voice" though.


----------

